
Show HN: I want to write resume in markdown, so I build this tool - timqian
https://github.com/timqian/resumd
======
jjjbokma
I did something similar using Pandoc and a dedicated template:
[https://github.com/john-bokma/resume-pandoc](https://github.com/john-
bokma/resume-pandoc)

------
masukomi
I don't get it. It's a markdown editor, of which there are a bajillion. I
don't see anything that's obviously resume specific about it besides the stuff
you happened to type into it.

what am i missing?

~~~
timqian
In many cases, I need a PDF version of my resume. But not much markdown editor
support the md2pdf process for now.

The only web app I find supporting md2pdf is cv.ftqq.com. But it is not
possible to customize themes in it. I want to make the theme customizable.

So I build this one

------
mihaifm
I'm also interested in the markdown editor. Is this something you build
yourself (based on showdown) ? I also see some codemirror css in there, so
it's not clear.

~~~
timqian
it is based on an open source markdown editor
[https://github.com/nhn/tui.editor](https://github.com/nhn/tui.editor)

About the codemirror css, it is there because this editor uses it to highlight
markdown code

------
asicsp
nice editor, can see changes live and there's theme selection too

see also another discussion here on HN [1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20162918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20162918)

~~~
timqian
Thanks asicsp

And actually, there is a more related discussion here[1]. Someone has built a
md2resume tool 3 years ago but it is not maintained anymore. It inspired me a
lot

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11026096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11026096)

------
amrox
404

~~~
timqian
Thanks for pointing it out, I forget to make the repo public at first LOL

